# 1969 GTO aftermarket front bumper install



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

Hey guys, brand new to the forms. Just picked up a 69 gto project this weekend and am trying to tackle the front bumper install. I have tried every adjustment I can but cannot get the gaps to close at the bottom. I even removed the frame horn brackets and mounted them to the bumper just to be able to try and adjust that way.

I attached some pictures of the problem

Any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome .........
well bummer... thats a bent bumper .......looking from my desk .....
I have had a several dozen







over the years ...
the bumper was hit low in the middle I can tell by the beak angle
and it sucked the lower corners with it

I bet your hood gap is bad in the middle also with it closed

Scott


----------



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

Yep hood is almost touching in the middle and open on the ends. It’s an aftermarket steel one. Any suggestions on how to get it somewhat back to shape? No looking for show quality by any means, just don’t want a 3” gap haha


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess I should have looked closer .... at the first picture ...
what you have there is a STEEL 68 LeMans Tempest
front bumper that NO GTO endura grille or headlight mounting plate will mount to ... without major modifications ...
only the headlight buckets ... bulbs, springs and
adjusters ,68 uses the small square base adjusters and the 69 uses
a rectangle base adjuster ... will interchange
Scott
mounting brackets to the frame are the same for LeMans metal and GTO with std h lites 
most of the hardware interchanges also ...


----------



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

This is making a lot more sense! I didn’t think it could be that far off ha. I will start sourcing a replacement. Do you recommend any aftermarket brands? Really would like to avoid the endura plastic mess if possible


----------



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

What about VFN fiberglass ones?


----------

